# Second Annual Camp Boggy Creek Charity Race @ Hobby Planet



## alat1 (Jul 2, 2003)

Saturday, November 11, 2007 marked the Second Annual Camp Boggy Creek Charity Race. All proceeds are going to be presented to Camp Boggy Creek along with the monies raised from Michael Keyser, Alan Smith, and Greg Walker at RennSport November 2, 3, 4.

We would like to extend our thanks to all who sponsored, contributed, and attended this great event. Some of the supporters include Brumos Racing, Brumos Porsche, Brumos Mercedes, Lexus of Jacksonville, NJC Enterprises, Auto Sports, Hoosier Tires, Slot Cartel, Madrid, and A&B Signs and Printing. Thank you also for your individual donations David Fox, Daniel Watts, Barbara Murray, Austin Latham, Colleen Cody, John, Pat Gonzalez, Byron and Brett Pincomb, and Teresa and Danny Thomas.

The race included two classes: Porsche and Prototype. We held one 8-man race with 4 sit-outs in each class. 

The first race was the Prototype race. Qualifying times from fastest to slowest were as follows:
Richard 4.988
JP 5.209
Jonathan 5.360
Patrick 5.470
Ashley 5.880
Austin 6.320
Byron 6.750
Olivia 11.366

Results for the Prototype race:
First Place Richard with 113 laps
Second Place Jonathan with 99 laps
Third Place Patrick with 99 laps
Fourth Place Ashley with 93 laps
Fifth Place Austin with 92 laps 
Sixth Place JP with 88 laps
Seventh Place Byron with 76 laps
Eighth Place Olivia with 67 laps

Congratulations Richard!

The Porsche Race Qualifying Times:
Brett 5.278
JP 5.578
Ashley 5.624
Austin 5.950
Jonathan 6.214
John 6.755
Andrew 7.412
Richard 7.813

Porsche Race Results were as follows:

First Place JP with 110 laps
Second Place Jonathan with 110 laps
Third Place Brett with 109
Fourth Place Andrew with 100
Fifth Place John with 98 laps
Sixth Place Austin with 93 laps
Seventh Place Ashley with 89 laps
Eighth Place Richard with 87 laps

Congratulations JP!


Almost all participants went home with something. There were prizes for First through Sixth Place and a "Crying Towel" for last place. There were also more than 40 raffle items up for grabs.

We plan to present approximately $1000 from each event for a grand total of approximately $2000. Speedy and Michelle are planning a trip to Eustis, Florida on November 19 to tour the camp and present money raised.

Thank you to All!
David, Jim, Speedy and Michelle


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Good Job Raisng money for the Camp, Bravo!


Dave


----------



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

Camp Boggy Creek is a great charity. The Camp aids Children who have severe health problems. 

Tom


----------



## Wizard Of Iz (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations on another successful event.

I talked to Greg Walker last week and he was still raving about the Rennsport event.

I hope Speedy and the gang commit to making this an annual event.

Let me know if there is anything I can do to help.


----------

